# September 2007 Pool #5 Winner



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . bmagin320

avo_addict........
rack04.........
bmagin320.......
Twill413............
TimButz2.......
tchariya............
FattyCBR&#8230;&#8230;.
Troop_lee&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
j6ppc&#8230;............
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....
kheffelf&#8230;.........
jpa0741..........
DBall&#8230;..........
TideFan73........


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

pnoon said:


> *New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259
> 
> 39 . . . . . . bmagin320
> ...


Congrats Bmagin320 ... PM me your address.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> Congrats Bmagin320 ... PM me your address.


:tpd::ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!
i am the happiest knuckle-dragging, banana scarfin, whoop-whoopin chimp in the jungle today. thanks all for playing. pm's sent to all in list #5.
brian


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

CONGRATS! Smokes will go out soon.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Alright, man! Congrats on the win.

DC: 0103 8555 7492 7766 3028, leaving my house tomorrow morning.

:tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

bmagin320 said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!
> i am the happiest knuckle-dragging, banana scarfin, whoop-whoopin chimp in the jungle today. thanks all for playing. pm's sent to all in list #5.
> brian


I haven't received the PM. I don't know if it was typed in wrong but could you please resend your address to me. Thanks and congrats.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats Brian,

I will hit you with a drive by sometime this week.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

rack04 said:


> I haven't received the PM. I don't know if it was typed in wrong but could you please resend your address to me. Thanks and congrats.


done, thanks


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Brian congrats on the win, I will get something out to you. Are you New York, New York?

Thanks


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Your winnings will go out tomorrow. Congrats.

DC # 0103 8555 7491 9460 1226


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats, Brian. I will send the smokes either Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

congrats. I will get your cigars out ASAP.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

congrats


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> congrats. I will get your cigars out ASAP.


Congrats - I'll get your cigars out in a week or so.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Brian, incoming 0103 8555 7492 2805 5346


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

avo_addict........DC#
rack04.........RECEIVED
bmagin320.......YEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......RECEIVED
tchariya............responded
FattyCBR…….responded
Troop_lee………responded
j6ppc…............responded
djmoniz……....responded
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED
TideFan73........responded

tim,dan and justin - all i can say is WOW!!! - very generous, thank you.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bmagin320 said:


> avo_addict........DC#
> rack04.........RECEIVED
> bmagin320.......YEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
> Twill413............responded
> ...


You show tchariya and TideFan73 as "responded". They have yet to post in this thread. They must do so by next Saturday.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats Again 

on the way 03071790000515128971


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

avo_addict........RECEIVED
rack04.........RECEIVED
bmagin320.......YEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......RECEIVED
tchariya............responded
FattyCBR…….responded
Troop_lee………DC#
j6ppc…............responded
djmoniz……....responded
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED
TideFan73........responded

jim, you rock, thanks!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> You show tchariya and TideFan73 as "responded". They have yet to post in this thread. They must do so by next Saturday.


Last day, fellas. :hn


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I got them coming to you..will post DC after work.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Congrats!! One of these days, I'll win this damn thing!!! :ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

avo_addict........RECEIVED
rack04.........RECEIVED
bmagin320.......YEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
Twill413............DC#
TimButz2.......RECEIVED
tchariya............responded
FattyCBR…….responded
Troop_lee………RECEIVED
j6ppc…............responded
djmoniz……....responded
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED
TideFan73........responded

troop, thanks for the cool selection, as i have not tried any of these


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

bmagin320 said:


> troop, thanks for the cool selection, as i have not tried any of these


Great, I hope you enjoy!! :ss


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Mine going out tomorrow...DC #0103 8555 7491 7685 2875. 

Enjoy! :cb


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

avo_addict........RECEIVED
rack04.........RECEIVED
bmagin320.......YEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
Twill413............RECEIVED
TimButz2.......RECEIVED
tchariya............responded
FattyCBR…….responded
Troop_lee………RECEIVED
j6ppc…............responded
djmoniz……....dc#
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED
TideFan73........responded

thanks twill, love them gurkha perfectos


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Heads up:tu 0306 2400 0001 3125 6841


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Outgoing today: 0103 8555 7492 0219 7031

Enjoy


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

avo_addict........RECEIVED
rack04.........RECEIVED
bmagin320.......YEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
Twill413............RECEIVED
TimButz2.......RECEIVED
tchariya............responded
FattyCBR…….responded
Troop_lee………RECEIVED
j6ppc…............DC#
djmoniz……....RECEIVED (holy crap dude, very generous!! thanks)
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........RECEIVED
DBall…..........RECEIVED
TideFan73........responded

jeff and dion, got your boxes, and can only say WOW!!! thanks for the great sticks, brian.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Glad you like 'em...now go smoke one! :ss


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Brian-

Your winnings are on their way. 0403 3105 4900 2802 8818


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

03070020000073965842

Just went out, sorry for the delay.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Gratz!!!

FedEx#
7925 8686 2801


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

avo_addict........RECEIVED
rack04.........RECEIVED
bmagin320.......YEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
Twill413............RECEIVED
TimButz2.......RECEIVED
tchariya............RECEIVED
FattyCBR…….responded
Troop_lee………RECEIVED
j6ppc…............REDIEVED
djmoniz……....RECEIVED (holy crap dude, very generous!! thanks)
kheffelf….........RECEIVED
jpa0741..........RECEIVED
DBall…..........RECEIVED
TideFan73........responded

GOT SOME GOODIES - kyle, thanks i love those padilla habanos. than, thanks for a killer package (i am an aspiring opus x whore).
got a box with no name - anyone remember a indian tabac maduro torp, cao brazilia, ans something wlse i can't remember?


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

avo_addict........RECEIVED
rack04.........RECEIVED
bmagin320.......YEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
Twill413............RECEIVED
TimButz2.......RECEIVED
tchariya............RECEIVED
FattyCBR…….RECEIVED
Troop_lee………RECEIVED
j6ppc…............REDIEVED
djmoniz……....RECEIVED 
kheffelf….........RECEIVED
jpa0741..........RECEIVED
DBall…..........RECEIVED
TideFan73........responded

FATTY, THANKS FOR SOME COOL STICKS


----------

